# home gym,power rack



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

what is the best power rack out there???

i dont need nor want a fancy huge setup

i want a basic rack, pin and pipe safeties, some good jcups. chin bar, dip attachment,pegs. 

spacing should be 1 inch through bench press zone. doesnt need to have a cross member. id also like it to have a plate tree and and bar and band holder


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

go to the gym bro


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> go to the gym bro



^ this.


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Or get a bowflex.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

this forum is becoming useless


99% of all gyms do not even have the rack i described


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2012)

Official Site of Powertec Home Gym | Exercise Equipment | Home Gyms


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

ty brother

hypo, can u please explain to thbese guys the raclk i described does not exist in most gyms. most racks do not have 1 inch spacing


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you talking about a utility rack w/ adjustments- maybe a York rack?


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

if my gym had one of those gay ass racks id go to a new gym


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2012)

Power Rack w/ Hook Plates | York Fitness


???


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

maybe like this

but it has no weight trees attached

Rogue R-3 Power Rack


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2012)

You can get trees for cheap...


Used gym equipment and fitness equipment. treadmills, elliptical cross trainers, and exercise bikes for for commercial gyms


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

sweet

does golds venice still have all its old equipment??


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> sweet
> 
> does golds venice still have all its old equipment??



They used to have a warehouse full of used equipment, but since Google is buying the gym in 2014, I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't selling the used "test equipment" and the stuff in the gym...I was just there and they still have all their good shit


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Like this?

This is the elite model...cream of the crop my man!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

watch my friend

im going to be squatting 600 lbs for 10 reps in 2 years,maybe less

bench press,mmmm,idk. hopefully ill hit 300 1 day


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> watch my friend
> 
> im going to be squatting 600 lbs for 10 reps in 2 years,maybe less
> 
> bench press,mmmm,idk. hopefully ill hit 300 1 day


with your own gear I dont think you will have a problem with that If you plan on cycling


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

already doing high dose tren

gonna be on npp soon


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ty brother
> 
> hypo, can u please explain to thbese guys the raclk i described does not exist in most gyms. most racks do not have 1 inch spacing



Why the 1 inch spacing?


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> already doing high dose tren
> 
> gonna be on npp soon



No test? Have you been listening to SD???!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

1 inch spacing for bench zone, and special board work


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 5, 2012)

That rack you posted is nice but you are going to spend alot of money gathering equipment.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

all i do  are squats,deadlifts,bench press,military press,power clean


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

all i need is a power rack, bar,some plates,bench


----------



## cube789 (Jun 6, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Official Site of Powertec Home Gym | Exercise Equipment | Home Gyms



^^ I got the powertec power rack and it's a great build and very sturdy.
if youre making a home gym be prepared to spend some $$$ !!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

on the rogue fitness site. all the plates r bumpers

thid ok??? im used to iron


----------



## cube789 (Jun 6, 2012)

bumpers are ok, my last gym had them
theyre a little wider than iron plates so for people pushing alot of weight, they may not be able to get as much on the bar
also alot of wear an tear can cause the rubber to split, I'd stick to iron


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

are these  thin enough?

Rogue Training LB Bumper Plates


----------



## cube789 (Jun 6, 2012)

work internets blocking that site 
youve reminded me I need a plate rack though lol


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

bumpers are so much cheaper than iron,and perfect for deadlifts


----------



## cube789 (Jun 6, 2012)

^^very true


----------



## colochine (Jun 6, 2012)

Focus should be on glamour muscles only being its summer time in the US

1. Chest
2. Bicep
3. Abs
4. Calves.

Dump the deads and squats till winter bulking season niglet!!!

#GICH


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 6, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> what is the best power rack out there???
> 
> i dont need nor want a fancy huge setup
> 
> ...


Pars i bought one from body solid, I do everything on it squat,bench, press etc, it was like $350


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^^ I got the powertec power rack and it's a great build and very sturdy.
> if youre making a home gym be prepared to spend some $$$ !!



I have the Multi Station (yellow)... I bought all other plates separate. If you look on Craig's list, you can piece out other misc stuff for pretty cheap.

You're right ice_cube, it can get really expensive. Iron is expensive right now--new! Glad you're supporting Powertech. I have 4 kids, so it's my only option sometimes!!


----------



## brockfort (Jun 6, 2012)

colochine said:


> ^ this.


this^


----------



## brockfort (Jun 6, 2012)

colochine said:


> Focus should be on glamour muscles only being its summer time in the US
> 
> 1. Chest
> 2. Bicep
> ...



Ignore this, never stop squats and dead lifts... they make a man a better man


----------



## squigader (Jun 6, 2012)

The Powertech stuff ain't bad. Elitefts is also pretty decent if you're still looking.


----------



## colochine (Jun 6, 2012)

brockfort said:


> Ignore this, never stop squats and dead lifts... they make a man a better man



Ignore you brah.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

im still looking

i think rogue r-3 or powertech,maybe this sweet texas machines one

and im doing squats today

i squat 3x a week, yeahhhhhhhhhhhh  boyyyyyyyy


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

the gym i go,supposed to be the best or one of the best in my city

has 1 power rack, which sux btw

the hole spacing is awful, hard to get a proper height for my squat even. they look huge, and must be spaced out more than 2 inches per hole,and unnumbered. they dont even go up all the way

driving me crazy today. i put j cups in 1 hole,too low,like a mini squat to unrack it

i put it up just 1 more hole, i have to stand on my toes to unrack it


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

You should see Johnnie Jackson training for the O on MD.. Those guys at Metroflex train balls to the wall! That' the sickest dead lifts and strength training I've seen...HARDCORE!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

md, ugh

i signed up there the other day, but never received activation email

so it sux, i want my account activated


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 6, 2012)

You can see it on their main page...I think the forum sucks imo


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

yes, its got a weird layout


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

watching it now


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

is jackson wearing versa gripps??


----------

